# I've been told our only hope will be IVF



## ttcno2 (Jun 26, 2007)

Sorry for barging in, I find this board really busy and don't know where best to start.  Please feel free to point me in the right direction if I've got it wrong.

We've been ttc for almost 3 years now, and our dd will be 5 in October.  After the NHS pretty much washing its hands of us, we've been referred to the BMI Chiltern Hospital and had our 1st appt a couple of weeks ago.  After an internal scan I was told that my womb lining is perfect, my follicle is exactly the right size and everything looks just fine.  Dh's sample was very good.  The conclusion seems to be that it is possible the scar tissue from my c-section (dd was too big to go near the birth canal, as discovered after 4 failed attempts to induce me) has blocked the ends of my tubes.  I could have a laparoscopy, but the invasiveness of that, plus the cost (£2,500 for the lap or £3,050 for IVF) led the consultant to advise that we go straight to IVF.  That and the fact that I'm 37 and dh is 39.

Has anyone else heard of scar tissue blocking the ends of tubes?  Has anyone else considered having IVF outside of the UK?  The results for the UK seem so low, and I'm wondering if it is all worth it, or whether I should just accept that I won't have any more children.  I'm feeling really down about it today, and as supportive as my dh is, he says he can't make the decision for me  

Thanks for reading this far.

Kirsty x


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Kirsty

Sorry to hear of your problems, I've been trying for 3and a half years for number 2, I had a c section with dd too and have often wondered if that's what's causing the problem.  Have you had an x-ray to check your tubes? It's quite a straightforward test and would at least help you to know whether they are blocked or not.

As for the success rates, they do vary a lot between clinics. We've had 2 bfps on this thread this week so it definitely does work!

I'm sure some of the others will be over soon to help.

Faithful x


----------



## ttcno2 (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi Faithful, and thanks for your reply.

I did have the x-ray where they put the dye in and it all came back okay, but he seems to think there's a possibility that the scar tissue is just not allowing the egg to be released.  I'm up and down with this, it is driving me up the wall.  One minute I want the lap, hoping that we would "only" need IUI after that.  Then I think, "what if that's a waste of money and there's nothing there to fix?", then we've effectively used up the money for one IVF attempt.  Not that we can afford any of it anyway.  Then I jump to "just accept the beautiful gift you have and move on with your life" - but I so want to give my dd a sibling.  I don't want to sound selfish, I know there are others who are still hoping for a first child.  It just shouldn't be this hard.  Sorry, I'm in a very selfish mood at the moment, and I'm not seeing anything positive.  Argh, silly me.

Anyway, thank you for your reply.  I'll go and read some bfp stories, hopefully that will cheer me up.  I've been unable to find a review of BMI Chiltern on here too - if anyone knows of one, can you tell me where to find it?

Many thanks.

Kirsty x


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

oh right, I've not heard of that before, Are you ovulating then? I've been having IUI and with that they scan you to check whether the follicles are growing and the eggs being released.  

I'm not sure what to say really. I guess a lap is quite a big op and it may not bring results so may not be worth it in the end, however it does give you the option to keep on trying naturally.  Difficult decision hun!!


----------



## ttcno2 (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi again

Yes, I'm ovulating fine - in fact everything looks okay, womb lining is ideal, follicle is growing fine etc.  The only thing he can suggest is that maybe the egg isn't being released for some reason, and that's where the suggestion of the scar tissue comes up.  After the lap we could continue to try naturally, but it could easily take up to 2 years to fall pg that way, and at our ages (I'm 37, dh is 39) and taking into account that we've already been ttc for 3 years, the Consultant felt it would be best not to prolong it too much more, iyswim?

Thanks for your reply, I really appreciate it hun.  x


----------

